# Regarding getting reply from German company



## suhassk100 (Jul 29, 2016)

I have been struggling very hard to get interviews from German companies. After an year of struggle I got an interview from German company being in India. I even got a job offer from them and I am waiting for contract letter originals from them. But they asked me to accept the job offer so that they can send me the originals. I have sent them a mail accepting the offer and I have also asked them if it is possible for them to extend the date of joining by 20 to 30 days. It has been two days and I haven't received any reply from them. Can please someone let me know if it is normal or if they would take back their job offer? Can someone please provide me some insight into this? I am worried. Do I need to send them another mail? Please let me know.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Two days doesn't sound like too long. Maybe the person dealing with it is on leave. I would wait to next week and if still no reply then send them a polite reminder that you really want the job but have to delay a little. 
Hope you can get a positive reply back soon.


----------



## suhassk100 (Jul 29, 2016)

James3214 said:


> Two days doesn't sound like too long. Maybe the person dealing with it is on leave. I would wait to next week and if still no reply then send them a polite reminder that you really want the job but have to delay a little.
> Hope you can get a positive reply back soon.


Thank you so much for your answer James. The problem is, I immediately got the job offer the very next day the interview was over and they have asked me to join on Dec 1st. The next day I replied them that I have accepted the offer, and requested them if it is possible to delay the joining date. So would they surely reply me?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, normally German companies are very professional in their dealings and normally don't ignore you. If you don't get a reply after a polite reminder, then I think that will tell you a lot about the company.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Let me just add to be very very careful. We've had any number of people through here who got a job offer over the Internet, sight unseen, and then the "employer" tells them it's their responsibility to get a work visa in the allotted time. Normally, it doesn't work that way - the employer should be doing the ground work for you to get an appropriate visa. And I might add that the employer should NOT request any payment from you toward the visa.

Proceed with caution, because this sounds a bit "odd."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## suhassk100 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> Let me just add to be very very careful. We've had any number of people through here who got a job offer over the Internet, sight unseen, and then the "employer" tells them it's their responsibility to get a work visa in the allotted time. Normally, it doesn't work that way - the employer should be doing the ground work for you to get an appropriate visa. And I might add that the employer should NOT request any payment from you toward the visa.
> 
> Proceed with caution, because this sounds a bit "odd."
> Cheers,
> Bev


No problem with the company since its a very renowned company and I have read the reviews about the company and they provide the visa and relocation. So just wanted to know if they will be replying to me or not.


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

I am also looking for job in germany from Bangalore from last 1 year , not even getting interview calls.

can you please tell me any good site or how you got call, i know german language A2 level.


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

Ccn you please let me know 
normally in India notice period is 3months, you resigned your job ?
how long it will take to get visa n all ?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

suhassk100 said:


> I have been struggling very hard to get interviews from German companies. After an year of struggle I got an interview from German company being in India. I even got a job offer from them and I am waiting for contract letter originals from them. But they asked me to accept the job offer so that they can send me the originals. I have sent them a mail accepting the offer and I have also asked them if it is possible for them to extend the date of joining by 20 to 30 days. It has been two days and I haven't received any reply from them. Can please someone let me know if it is normal or if they would take back their job offer? Can someone please provide me some insight into this? I am worried. Do I need to send them another mail? Please let me know.


@suhassk: which area do you work and how much experience do you have?


----------



## deeps21 (Feb 2, 2014)

Suhaskk100, can you please let me know your email id/contact number. I am looking for a job in germany and would like to seek your advice, since you have gone through the whole process.


----------



## sreedhar17 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi Friend,

In which platform are you working?through which site u applied for germany openings?


----------

